# storage of jar honey



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

Have any of you built a warm cabinet that to store cases of bottled honey ? I understand the concept of a "hot box" to warm crystallized honey. I dont keep my house warm and my honey house is only heated enough for freeze protection. However, winters are normally so mild here that the temp in the honey house stays to close to the 57 range for me to leave honey there.

My set up works but I am just curious if there might be a better way..for me and the honey 

charlotte


----------



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

old refg. or freezer --with light bulb and temp control set for 100 degree


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Honey continuously kept at above normal temps can become darkened. I certainly wouldn't keep my honey at 100 degrees any longer than it took to liquify it.


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

I was thinking... 70? Would that darken it ? I tend to keep my home cooler.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Are you trying to keep your honey from crystalizing? How much do you have? 70 won't do much, though it will slow the process somewhat.


----------



## katmike (Apr 29, 2005)

I am to the point of leaving it alone since it will crystalize anyway. If I am going to sell it, that's when I warm it - but only enough to liquify. I figure why waste all that energy trying to keep in a constant liquid state?


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

I would like some place to keep a few cases of honey that is already bottled (pints/plastic bears) from crystallizing until I sell it. I dont think my house is really warm enough and last year I had a few bears crystalize. It is hard to try to predict what people will buy though I do try to avoid bottling too many jars ahead. I guess I am just wanting to slow down the process without damaging (darkening) the honey.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Are you trying to keep your honey from crystalizing? How much do you have? 70 won't do much, though it will slow the process somewhat.


70 F is about 21 C - 17 C is pretty ideal to crystalize honey. At your room temp ( pretty cool) it is likely to slow the process.
Funny - I actually try to crystalize a portion of my honey as it sells really well.


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

Yes, I make crystallized honey also..just dont want it in a plastic bear


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Bottle it as you need it. Don't bottle the whole crop at once.


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

Yes, that is good advice and I do practice that but sometimes I dont forecast what people want to buy . Thank You all.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

So, do like I do on a larger scale. Tell them you will get them their order as soon as possible. If you can tell them when, w/in a few days or two, that's good. Most individuals can live w/out their honey for a day or two or even a week.


----------

